# 66 gto air conditioning install



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Plan on buying a kit to put AIR in my 66 GTO. From what I've read on this site and a little research, it seems Vintage Air is the way to go. Does anyone out there have any info on just how the Chrome vent ball deflectors mount on the metal dash. I know I have to drill a hole to accommodate them, but the ones I see in Ames Cat. seem to be just the vent balls and I can see how they would screw/mount in a hole in the dash. Maybe someone out there can attach pics of there fatory air setup so I can see how these things are mounted. I would like to find the lap vents also....Any ideas? I have a non-air dash and what it to look as close to an original air dash as possible. Read between the line and give me as much info as possible on the whole issue..........thanks guys..


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

+1... I believe this has been discussed on the forum, but it really does seem like it wouldn't be too hard to mount factory-style left and right dash holes, as well as factory lap blowers below the dash... The only cursory giveaway that it is not a factory setup would be the lack of a vent in the head control unit. I'd love some tips and pointers on what all is involved too.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Did a little more research and found that the left and right dash vents are somewhat hard to find...Although you can buy the replacement end chrome vents from Ames, but it's hard to find the bezel that it clips into. The bezel has a couple of taps to screw into the dash. Not to mention the lower vents are really hard to find... Talked to Vintage Air and the tech seems to think that I should stick with the non-air kit for now and if and when I find all the parts to make the appearance of factor air ( ie: the two end vents and two lower vents and the center controller and vent) then just buy a couple of smaller kits (ie wiring and more duct) to finish off the thing.........


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a non-air '66 that I converted to air with Vintage Air.
I too did not want to use their long plastic vent box that goes along the bottom of the dash. Instead I searched junkyards (online) and bought two original ball vents with bezels and two lap vents.
As Jason said, the head unit will have to go without the vent. That's too invasive for me, at this point, to take apart and change things.

So I bought their non-air kit since the it has better pieces to fit a non-air car. If you buy the air-kit, you will not have a complete enough kit to your non-air car. (Especially in converting your control levers.) I then bought some extra ducting hose since the rest was going to be modded with original vents.

With the original bezels, I traced out the diameter of the hole I was going to cut into the dash. I studied many, many, many online pictures to see exactly where to position the bezels. You will find there isn't too much lateral movement in the area you are about to cut into. Just get the north/south lined up right. 

*Also, take note, when you cut out the circle, you should leave a tab at the top.* It will bend backwards away from you. If you cut out a clean hole with no tab, then the screw won't bite into anything.

The lap vents will screw into the dash with long screws. The mounting holes are already there; in a non-air car too. There was some modding on the passenger side lap vent. The VintageAir box won't allow an duct hose to come straight back off the passenger lap vent. I fabbed it so the hose comes in on the side of it.

Here are some pics:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I Also installed the vintage air unit into my 67 non air lemans. Next time i go to the garage i will take pics of what i did to to the dash


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks MaL! That is exactly what I was thinking of doing. Were there parts you needed to find besides the bezels and vents?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I too would like more pictures and info.......The vents I've looked at seem to be different than the ones in these pictures.........(Mal). They might be from a Bonneville or something else....B body maybe...... They have a large wrap around bracket like thing with two screws in the flange that go into the dash...I'll try and scan the pictures to post.....Yours seem more like the one I was thinking of.....Are they for a 66 GTO? ....Anyway...hope to get more from you guys.thanks.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Jason, here's a big one: Your pulley setup - I went from just having one belt from the crank, water pump, and alternator to having 3 belts. I added power steering and the Air Conditioning pulley on VintageAir's compressor. It took me a little research to buy used original pulley. But they are now correct diameters that would have come from factory (including the crank pulley that needed to go from a 2 groove to a 3 groove). Just know adding the AC can alter the other pulleys. Tell me what is your current setup *and* what you want to end up with. Include: Air Conditioning, Power steering, and/or AIR injection.


gtoearl, Yes, the ball vent bezel and lap vents are originals for the '66. I bought new chromed replacement balls from Ames to go into the bezels. Lap vents are all original. 
What more info would you like? And what do you need in the pictures? I can try to take new pictures this week. (The car is at the body shop; not at my house.)


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Right now I am running power steering. I figured the Vintage Air Gen IV w/o AC setup would include everything I need pulley-wise. I was just hoping that I could set up the w/o AC system, but instead of using their under-dash plastic vents, buy the two factory-style dash vents, as well as the two "lap" vents, cut some holed on either end of the dash, and run the duct hoses from the Vintage Air unit to each of those vents. I just wasn't sure if I'd need any other parts besides the vents and bezels themselves. (It appears the Vintage Air w/ AC unit includes adapter brackets to mount the hoses to the factory vents. I'm assuming I'd be able to buy those separately from Vintage Air.)

MaL, are you telling me that the complete kit from Vintage Air DOESN'T include pulleys?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well guys, I bit the bullet, so to speak and sent my order into Vintage Air. Jasonblair, I do understand that the kit does not come with any crank pulleys. You might want to take a look at the pdf file of the install manual.......I think it specifically states what the kit does not have........ie. 134a REFRIGERANT..... 

Fortunately I have a 3 ring crank pulley on the car a already.....the spare one is the inside one closest to the engine...Does anybody know if that's the pulley that will be used with the Vintage Air setup ? 

Mal, the picture I would like would be of the underside of your dash to view what the bezels look like including the center vents and their ducking into the vintage air system......and if you have them out a picture of the bezel and ring ( side vent) together....What did you use to cut the hole in your dash? Any ideas where I can find these parts?


----------



## jasonblair (Nov 22, 2004)

Make sure you take lots of pictures to document your progress Earl... I will be following your steps very closely!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

jason, VintageAir's kits do not include pulleys. Their compressor will have its own pulley on there, but the rest is up to you to work out.

If you only have a 2v crank pulley, it can still work. VintageAir's instructions include how to run two belts when you have power steering, compressor, and alternator to a 2v water pump pulley and 2v crank pulley (see pics below). I just decided to get the original setup with 3 belts so it mimics factory as much as possible.


gtoearl, the 3rd groove closest to the engine is the one you'll use for your air conditioner compressor. I can't find a picture of the ball vents unmounted. I swore I took some. And I can't find any on the internet. weird.
I first drilled a hole in the middle of the circle I drew on the dash. And then used grinding points to eat away the rest. CAREFULLY! Don't take too much away. 

Here is a vent kit from Dale. He's easy to work with and very direct; no beating around the bush. Ask him if it's complete and still available. You'll just have to paint the bezels to match your dash. Dale's Restoration Parts - Restoration & Parts For Your Classic GM Muscle Car

Here are the pics I can find-




The hose had to come into the side of the passenger lap vent. There was no room to have it come off the back.



Original 3v crank solution-



Modified 2v crank solution-




My setup-


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Mal...thanks so much for the pictures....If you find more send them....More the better. I'll email Dale about the vents.......thanks again......


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Vintage ac*

Not trying to jack your thread but I just ordered a kit from my local vendor I have an ac car but all I have are the ball vents and the center vents was looking at the install are you using a fact harness ? or a painless wiring kit ? just asking as I have both and having a tough time deciding which way to go still waiting for my kit my car is a nut and bot restoration and just started to reassemble it waiting on the kit so I can finish the firewall did you keep the fresh air vent on the left side I have one I was going to install as I have been told they do not have a fresh air select on the unit I have looked for the lower vents but no luck or way to much for them sucks anyway would like to see some pics of your install thanks.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, I kept the driver side fresh air vent original and restored.

I went with American Autowire to wire the entire car. I first bought a Painless kit, but found it lacking and returned it. (It didn't have as many connectors and the instructions were't as clear.) Here's what I got- Complete Wiring Kit - 1964-1967 Gto We Make Wiring THAT Easy!


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

UPDATE..........Well it's been over a year since I purchased the Vintage Air Kit.........Unfortunately it's taken a while to find the time to start this project.....I plan on doing a few things to the engine, so it's about ready to come out and I am upgrading the dash to include Rally Gauges...... I have found the original dash vents, including the center vent/controller. I have made a template from an original 66 GTO dash to help with the side vent locations. Also have an AIR core support....I have the wheel wells out and the core support off.......The dash is out including the radio and old heater box. 
DOES ANYBODY.... have any ideas about what to do about the dash....I've traded dashes from a friend of mine...His is an air dash....For some reason he wants a non-air car...so we traded.... But I really want to restore the dash to include the correct Chrome around the pods and around the inner edges of the outside area....( you what I mean ). I've done some research on chrome paint.....some of the brands claim to have a real life like looking chrome paint. Krylon 1010 Chrome is one. Another is Rustoleum 7718 Chrome. I've tested them both and they look...OK I guess...The task would be how to mask everything off and be able to also paint the black on the rest of the outside.....The two Chrome plating companies I checked out was Just Dashes and Precision Restorations ( I think) in Texas. It would be well over $5oo to get it plated and painted... Trying to figure a way to short cut this part with paint..... ANY IDEAS..... will start to include pictures as I go along.


----------

